# CPU-Temperatur: Welcher Wert ist der richtige?



## XFI (24. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vorhin mal die Temperatur meines Prozessors mit AIDA64 und mit Speedfan ausgelesen und dabei sehr unterschiedliche Werte erhalten:

http://www.abload.de/img/tempskazh7.png

Bei AIDA64 gibt es sogar starke Unterschiede zwischen dem Wert "CPU" und den Angaben für die einzelnen Kerne.

Was ist denn der richtige Wert, an dem ich erkennen kann, ob mein CPU zu heiß wird?

Grüße XFI


Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Prof. 64 Bit
CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow
Mainboard: ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 Z68 Sockel 1155 ATX DDR3
GPU: MSI Geforce N570GTX Twin Frozr III
Gehäuse: NZXT Phanton USB 3.0


----------



## XScorpiaPheoniX (24. März 2012)

Hallo!

Im lerrlauf solte die Cpu so um die 35c bis 45c haben . 

Unter Vollast sprich wenn du ein Game zockst so um die 60 bis 70c .


----------



## XFI (24. März 2012)

Die Werte wurden aufgenommen, als ich Battlefield 3 gezockt hab.


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2012)

Der eine mit 48 ist wohl der Durchschnitt der Kerne und damit auch der wesentliche. Der mit 38 ist vlt Nahe der CPU ein Zusatzsensor.


----------



## XFI (25. März 2012)

Sind 48°C denn in Ordnung oder ist das schon zu heiß?


----------



## Lukecheater (26. März 2012)

ich find 48° jetzt nit zuu hoch. Ist der übertaktet?


----------



## Zocker15xD (3. April 2012)

Nö, 48 Grad sind allgemein noch kühl. Allerdings habe ich mit meinem i5 2400 (der von der Wärmeentwicklung fast gleich ist) und dem Katana 3 unter Last höchstes etwas mehr als 40 Grad, und du hast ja noch n deutlich größeren Kühler (Hängt natürlich auch etwas von der Gehäusebelüftung ab).  Haste den denn übertaktet?


----------

